# Hello



## Iamalright (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm Beth. I am a mom of five and a wife of almost 16 years. We were a military family for 17 years, now we've settled in TX. I hope to gain some perspective on my current situation, as well as help anyone else in a similar situation as mine.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi..well we have lots of people here with lots of varied experience.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi and welcome,

I'm from Texas too!

Bibi


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Iama and welcome and good luck
Blaine


----------

